# zoning laws?



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

who do I have to call to ask about zoning laws?

is it actually illegal to keep bees in some areas? or is it just the amount of hives is limited?


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

It depends on where you live some cities may have ordinences against it or require licensing. Check with your local zoning officials. I would try the courthouse and ask there.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

double post!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

I was going to call the county extension office. would they know?
I am not in a city though just a semi rural town. there is no court house in my town but the next city over.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

Most likly the town hall the same place you would pay your property taxes at.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

hmm I am confused. I send my taxes to the county treasurer in the next city over too. I will call the agriculture extension office first, they should know where to direct me! 

has anyone discovered they couldn't have a hive? and what kind of area do you live in? (I am in a semi rural area) not even a real neighborhood per say. (yet it's building up). but I am in the country so hopefully there won't be a problem!


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Do not simply talk to someone, they will give you opinion, not law or code normally.

Go down to your library, talk to the reference desk, and get hold of the actual zoning regulations/laws and read them yourself.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Check up with your state program to see if you need to register them. If you are in part of the county that is zoned rural and do not plan on setting up a bee hive right on your property line next to someone's kid's sand box then I would suggest you simply do a little internet research.

What you are concerned with is usually listed as "civil code" or "ordinance" or "zoning".

Do a google search using those words (one group at a time) and your State and County together and then start browsing. Use your search function within the document to find "bee" "apiary" "beekeeper" "colony" and "hive".

You should find the answers you are looking for.

Or just go to your County Commissioner's website and look over the menu options.

In the end, if you are truly rural and you are fairly good friends with your neighbors (if you have neighbors to worry about) I would suggest you use the more traditional approach: "Its always easier to ask forgiveness than permission."


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

seems like its different wherever you are you need to talk to your local ag inspector. in my area i must put out water in apiary and need permission from any houshold withing 600 feet of the apiary but there is no limit as to how many bees i can keep in one area.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I found my regulations at the city website, under animal control laws. They had zoning laws there as well, but that was not where I foun the bee regulations!


----------

